# The top 5 most aggressive VOTE!



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

I think these are the top five. Lets see who's number 1.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hehe. i got the first vote.

i went with rhombeus. i think that they are the least tolerant of other fish.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I went with rhom, Its the only one I own right now, and besides I think they are just the coolest looking.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

What can i say my all time favorites: Rhombeus as single P and Cariba as the best feeding frenzi and Pygo shoal...







!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I voted rhom because there is not such thing as an a agressive fish but instead there is such thing as a territorial fish.


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Rhom takes the lead!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I voted for rhoms!


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Not much of a contest so far lol, lot of Rhom fans.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Rhom for sure....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Elongatus


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I go with Elongatus


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

No contest.. Rhom all the way.














Reason being is that even though the rest have actually somewhat the same temperment, Rhoms are considered the most known and popular out of all 5


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

not to mention the most bad ass looking fish! How often to you see a jet black thick huge fish with mad crazy teeth that can chomp off your wrist in 2 bites? Sometimes they come red eyed or jet black eyed. OhHHHHHHhHh natures kilkers


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

This poll was not about looks. It is about aggression. Personally I feel Rhoms are a bunch of punk ass bitc*** that don't get mean untill they are over 8 inches in length. Take into consideration that to achieve this length it takes many years. Therefore Rhoms SUCK. Elong, Irritans, Golds spilos. These fish are aggressive at all sizes even when they are 1 inch they will reak complete havok in a tank. So I say again... unless the Rhom is more then 8 inches my 15 year old cat is more aggressive..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

High, before going all crazy your definitly need to be more observant. Go take a spilo at the same size as a rhom and let it loose in a tank. Guess who will win? People are able to shoal spilo but never had any sucess with rhoms. WHy is that? Irritans are also shoalable but RHoms cant why is that? Elongs i have not heard but but i hear they are a badass but i believe a rhoom can still take them out.

Just because RHoms do not "attack" your finger or anything of that nature does not mean they are not "agressive." A Rhom will not tolerate anything in a tank! Not even a pleco in my case so how can you say they are bitchs? A rhom by far is the most territorial fish in the piranha family leading that to be the most "agressive" fish you guys would like to say.

One more thing, for every cool "agressive" fish there is also the same amount of skurry fish that people dont report to the public.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would have disagree with all of that, mature fish are the most aggressive and rohms do not mature untill 12+ inches... how many people how rohms that size? Spilos, Brandtii, Irritans, Elongatus all are adults at under 10 inches and therefore are more often more aggressive then any rohm. I have never seen a rohm that wasnt a skitish freak who liked to turn his back on you. If you have an 18 inch rohm that is another story, but 99.9 percent of hobbyist would never spend the money required to get one. Spilos can be shoaled because of their smaller max size, adult fish display less aggression towards each other then juvenilles relatively speaking.

Furthermore, people have kept rohms together and had them breed in captivity, but no one has ever done this with brandtii.... not even once. Clay from pfish who used to import them received about 5 and the second they were removed from the bag from south america they immediately began attacking each other. He couldnt leave the tanks side untill his buyers arrived to pick the fish up. Rohms wont do anything like that but take cheap shots at night while the other fish arent looking.


----------



## Jumaroo (May 27, 2003)

you probably forgot the most aggresive.. Manuelli








i voted for Rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I would have disagree with all of that, mature fish are the most aggressive and rohms do not mature untill 12+ inches... how many people how rohms that size? Spilos, Brandtii, Irritans, Elongatus all are adults at under 10 inches and therefore are more often more aggressive then any rohm. I have never seen a rohm that wasnt a skitish freak who liked to turn his back on you. If you have an 18 inch rohm that is another story, but 99.9 percent of hobbyist would never spend the money required to get one. Spilos can be shoaled because of their smaller max size, adult fish display less aggression towards each other then juvenilles relatively speaking.
> 
> Furthermore, people have kept rohms together and had them breed in captivity, but no one has ever done this with brandtii.... not even once. Clay from pfish who used to import them received about 5 and the second they were removed from the bag from south america they immediately began attacking each other. He couldnt leave the tanks side untill his buyers arrived to pick the fish up. Rohms wont do anything like that but take cheap shots at night while the other fish arent looking.


 I dont think the question mentioned anything about captivity so I am not sure where you are going.
Think what you want but if you take each fish at its max size....The manuelli and Rhombeus would make feeders out of the others and I dont give a sh*t how bad your think brandtii are...they would be floating.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think the question mentioned anything about captivity so I am not sure where you are going.
> Think what you want but if you take each fish at its max size....The manuelli and Rhombeus would make feeders out of the others and I dont give a sh*t how bad your think brandtii are...they would be floating.


 I think I'd have to agree.


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think the question mentioned anything about captivity so I am not sure where you are going.
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TerrOr said:


> Mr.P said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, and I think you are wrong about the rhom loosing at the same size. Although they might not go on a muderious rampage right off the bat, let one of those fish attack the rhom and see if it doesnt go right after it. 
Like I said, until you want to put up the cash and put 2 in a tank (which would be moronic), this question is stupid.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

i thought elongatus were supposed to be hella mean like. im going with them!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ive never seen a striolatus
irritans r aggressiv???
RHOM all da way


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

AzNP said:


> ive never seen a striolatus
> irritans r aggressiv???
> RHOM all da way


Yeap irritans are very aggressive too, i have 2 nasty ones...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I would have disagree with all of that, mature fish are the most aggressive and rohms do not mature untill 12+ inches... how many people how rohms that size? Spilos, Brandtii, Irritans, Elongatus all are adults at under 10 inches and therefore are more often more aggressive then any rohm. I have never seen a rohm that wasnt a skitish freak who liked to turn his back on you. If you have an 18 inch rohm that is another story, but 99.9 percent of hobbyist would never spend the money required to get one. Spilos can be shoaled because of their smaller max size, adult fish display less aggression towards each other then juvenilles relatively speaking.
> 
> Furthermore, people have kept rohms together and had them breed in captivity, but no one has ever done this with brandtii.... not even once. Clay from pfish who used to import them received about 5 and the second they were removed from the bag from south america they immediately began attacking each other. He couldnt leave the tanks side untill his buyers arrived to pick the fish up. Rohms wont do anything like that but take cheap shots at night while the other fish arent looking.


 the question was also not what piranha is more entertaining to watch eat.







the time have day that the piranha kills other fish has absolutely nothing to do with it.

rhombeus that are bred in captivity have to be held in a *gigantic* tank. this is because they are so intolerant of other fish.

my rhom is about 6 inches long and he tolerates absolutely nothing in the tank with him. this to me is an aggressive fish







. not because he is entertaining to watch him kill because he is very patient when it comes to killing other fish and does not usually put on a show for me, but eventually he *will* kill off the other fish and he *will* be the only one remaining.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> That is why these questions are f*cking stupid. There is no correct answer because people will always change the peramaters so the fish they want to win will win.


I agree. You also can't judge a species by one fish's behavior. One big Rhom may not be skittish at all and attack your finger through the glass while another big Rhom might hide all day long and only move when the lights are out.

How many of you have actually observed and studied a 14+ inch Rhom? I haven't. How many of you have observed and studied each of these species (not just ONE of each species, but several different speciemens)? I sure haven't. And that is why I chose not to vote in a pointless poll.

Piranha keeping isn't an aggression contest.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I would have disagree with all of that, mature fish are the most aggressive and rohms do not mature untill 12+ inches... how many people how rohms that size? Spilos, Brandtii, Irritans, Elongatus all are adults at under 10 inches and therefore are more often more aggressive then any rohm. I have never seen a rohm that wasnt a skitish freak who liked to turn his back on you. If you have an 18 inch rohm that is another story, but 99.9 percent of hobbyist would never spend the money required to get one. Spilos can be shoaled because of their smaller max size, adult fish display less aggression towards each other then juvenilles relatively speaking.
> 
> Furthermore, people have kept rohms together and had them breed in captivity, but no one has ever done this with brandtii.... not even once. Clay from pfish who used to import them received about 5 and the second they were removed from the bag from south america they immediately began attacking each other. He couldnt leave the tanks side untill his buyers arrived to pick the fish up. Rohms wont do anything like that but take cheap shots at night while the other fish arent looking.


Well this thread is about which is the more "agressive" and since your comparing full matured size fish against a fully matured sized fish then wouldnt a rhom still win? This person did not ask what size tank and anything. He purly asked which is more agressive and a full grown rhom will obviously be the more "agressive" one. You are comparing apples and oranges when you said a fully matured 7" brandti vs a juvi 7" rhom. Of course we all know the branti almost or a adult while the rhom is still a juvi. A matured fish is definitly have a handicap over a juvi with no experience. Im sure a brandti can breed with a large enough tank just like how the rhoms that were bred.









It also doesnt matter how the fish kills as long as the fish is the last one standing/swimming in the tank. Attacking your finger and showing they can kill in front of you is not the only way to tell if they are "agressive."


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think the question mentioned anything about captivity so I am not sure where you are going.
> Think what you want but if you take each fish at its max size....The manuelli and Rhombeus would make feeders out of the others and I dont give a sh*t how bad your think brandtii are...they would be floating.


 well said


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hi


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

wut about spilo cf


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!RHOM!!!
(i can't wait getting mine)


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This is one good heated debate. When will you guys learn, there is no absolute answer to this question. Personally, I feel it is the rhom but someone else might feel diferent. You guys will keep going round and round in circles. Why waste your energy getting all bent out of shape and creating anomosity between each other.

All in All, Serras rule!!! LoL.

~Dj


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> This poll was not about looks. It is about aggression. Personally I feel Rhoms are a bunch of punk ass bitc*** that don't get mean untill they are over 8 inches in length. Take into consideration that to achieve this length it takes many years. Therefore Rhoms SUCK. Elong, Irritans, Golds spilos. These fish are aggressive at all sizes even when they are 1 inch they will reak complete havok in a tank. So I say again... unless the Rhom is more then 8 inches my 15 year old cat is more aggressive..


MOST AGGRESSIVE SOLITARY PIRANHA? 
Elongatus [ 6 ] [20.69%] 
Stariolatus [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Irritans [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Brandti [ 1 ] [3.45%] 
Rhombeus [ 22 ] [75.86%]

I would have to go with a rhom as being the most aggressive solitary piranha. Although I have never tried putting anything other than feeders in the tank I can't imagine anything surviving against him. As for rhoms not being aggressive until 8", that is not true. First of all it depends on the rhom, each one will have a different personality. For example my 3" rhom will actively attack and chase your hand or finger through the glass. My friends 3" rhom will not and both were purchased from the same batch. I also had a 14" Rhom that did not attack my finger through the glass and wouldn't even eat a feeder in front of me. Bottom line it just depends on the personality of each individual fish.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Tru depends on the Fish personality alot is he shy or not


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Between my:

14" rhom
8 " Xingu rhom
9" geryi
8" brandti

The Xingu is the nucking fut of the bunch!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> hi


 hello









anyway i guess rhom is in the lead by alot


----------

